# HS621 Return Spring



## wanderdüne (Nov 8, 2019)

I decided to clean the carburetor on my HS621. Unfortunately, the return spring # 16615ZE1010 popped out as I removed the black air duct over the carburetor and I can't figure out how it goes back on. I took a couple of pics before I started, but they don't capture the position. I will post up pictures of the spring and carburetor as soon as I figure out how to do that. I'm assuming it attaches to the choke arm somehow.


Any pics or repair diagrams would help a lot. The parts diagram on the carburetor doesn't really show where the spring attaches or rests.
Thanks


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wanderdüne said:


> I decided to clean the carburetor on my HS621. Unfortunately, the return spring # 16615ZE1010 popped out as I removed the black air duct over the carburetor and I can't figure out how it goes back on. I took a couple of pics before I started, but they don't capture the position. I will post up pictures of the spring and carburetor as soon as I figure out how to do that. I'm assuming it attaches to the choke arm somehow.
> 
> 
> Any pics or repair diagrams would help a lot. The parts diagram on the carburetor doesn't really show where the spring attaches or rests.
> Thanks


you can get the diagram from Honda Power Equipment or boats.net.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@wanderdune

Work on a Honda GX160, the engine you have I believe, whicj shows carb springs.

2nd video shows a guy working on his 621 here that includes carb work. 

Hope you might find what you're looking for somewhere in there


----------



## wanderdüne (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks guys, The parts diagram doesn't show where the spring mounts, and it's a little different to the other example on the GX engine. 

I didn't remove the choke cable clamp and because of that when I removed the air box, the choke lever lifted and the spring popped out. I don't know how it mounts on the carb, but here's a picture.


----------



## wanderdüne (Nov 8, 2019)

And two more pictures. The spring and the carb without the choke arm.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The hook end wraps around the arm and the opposite side is against the round pin between the 2 other black levers. I did the same thing a couple of months ago.


----------



## wanderdüne (Nov 8, 2019)

*Solved*

Thanks @*Motor City*; that was a really good description for locating the spring. 

All buttoned up now and running better after the carburetor cleaning. Note that the choke arm is held down by the bottom surface of the air box, otherwise it just kind of sits there with the spring surrounding it. Here are some pictures for reference:


----------



## aribert (3 mo ago)

*wanderdüne 

Thank you for posting the images!!! * I had the same question and saw the solution in your images.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aribert said:


> *wanderdüne
> 
> Thank you for posting the images!!! * I had the same question and saw the solution in your images.


Hey , it's nice when a new member does some homework and finds the answer.


----------

